# 1st time  mozzarella,horseradish chedar, and pepper jack



## tropics (Sep 22, 2014)

temp holding around 74*F Smoking now about 2hrs will post pics in a while.

Sliced the mozzarella, unwrapped the other 2.

[GALLERY=][/GALLERY]

dried some Alder Pellets in the nuke 1min.

[GALLERY=][/GALLERY]

Temp dropped down to 68* for an hour started at 74.5*

[GALLERY=][/GALLERY]

Some TBS

[GALLERY=][/GALLERY]

Smoked almost 4hrs. hardly any color. smells good

[GALLERY=][/GALLERY]

Now we wait 2 weeks and see how it taste.

Thanks for looking

Richie


----------



## oregon smoker (Sep 22, 2014)

it seems that at times I pull my cheese and it does not have the color but once set/dried and wrapped the next day color is there. you will love the horseradish cheddar, got some from Costco  and it has been resting 8 months just getting better and better... Keep us updated

Tom


----------



## tropics (Sep 22, 2014)

Today was a bit windy I had to use a fan, on low to keep some air flowing into, my MES40

[GALLERY=][/GALLERY]

I set this up a little to the side,and try adjusting how the smoker is being hit with the wind.

[GALLERY=][/GALLERY]

I have used the fan on days with no wind it helps a great deal.

Richie


----------



## driedstick (Oct 3, 2014)

Good looking cheese and set up. I will need to do some soon also. 

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------

